# erythromycin



## welsh-beast84 (Feb 24, 2005)

i got a prescription for erythromycin tablets (macrolide antibiotic) for acne, im wondering if i take these would they effect my training and growing?

if i decide to take steroids or creatine will it be alright to take them?

i used them in the past and they worked great with my acne


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2005)

I use CITRO-SODA...the ingredients are 1)Soddium Bicarbonate 2)Tartaric Acid 3)Citric Acid 4)Sodium Citrate.....It took care of my acne in 2 days...You drink once in the morning, and once at night till its gone...


----------



## Tainter (Feb 24, 2005)

hey robin, you're in week 4 now?  how are the gains coming?  just curious, i am on the same cycle, minus the dbol, but 500 test e, 300 deca.  my gains kickin in since beginninhg of week 3.  no weight  gain, but plenty of strength gain.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2005)

Tainter said:
			
		

> hey robin, you're in week 4 now?  how are the gains coming?  just curious, i am on the same cycle, minus the dbol, but 500 test e, 300 deca.  my gains kickin in since beginninhg of week 3.  no weight  gain, but plenty of strength gain.


Hi bud...well, i started picking up weight since monday ( +- 3 lbs )...strengh wise only a little...The Dbol i had for the first 4 weeks was "duds".....my source are going to sent me some Anabolin for free....getting it tomorrow..


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 24, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Hi bud...well, i started picking up weight since monday ( +- 3 lbs )...strengh wise only a little...The Dbol i had for the first 4 weeks was "duds".....my source are going to sent me some Anabolin for free....getting it tomorrow..


that is a stand up source to do that for ya    most sources would just tell you that the product was good and not do shit for ya.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 1, 2005)

welsh-beast84 said:
			
		

> i got a prescription for erythromycin tablets (macrolide antibiotic) for acne, im wondering if i take these would they effect my training and growing?
> 
> if i decide to take steroids or creatine will it be alright to take them?
> 
> i used them in the past and they worked great with my acne




If the acne is caused by bacteria then the Antibiotic is the proper course of action.  If it is related to hormonal changes IE: juice, it probably wouldn't be a good idea to take.  Acne is a very difficult thing to treat sometimes.  Accutane is very effective but also very hard on the body.  There is actually a very big class action lawsuit against Roche for Accutane related deaths and side effects.  Accutane really screwed up my ex-wife (kidney damage, etc.)


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 2, 2005)

I wouldn't use it only because of all the side effects it can have when mixed with other substances.  READ THE LAST BULLET:

Here's some reading i found:

What is the most important information I should know about erythromycin? 
 •  Do not take erythromycin if you are taking terfenadine (Seldane, Seldane-D), astemizole (Hismanal), cisapride (Propulsid), or pimozide (Orap). Erythromycin may interact with these medicines resulting in dangerous or life-threatening irregular heartbeats. 
 •  Take all of the erythromycin that has been prescribed for you even if you begin to feel better. Your symptoms may start to improve before the infection is completely treated. 

What is erythromycin? 
 •  Erythromycin is in a class of drugs called macrolide antibiotics. Erythromycin fights bacteria in the body. 
 •  Erythromycin is used to treat many different types of bacterial infections, such as tonsillitis, bronchitis, pneumonia, whooping cough, Legionnaire's disease, chlamydia, gonorrhea, skin infections, and others. 
 •  Erythromycin may also be used for purposes other than those listed in this medication guide. 

What are the possible side effects of erythromycin? 
 •  If you experience any of the following serious side effects, stop taking erythromycin and seek emergency medical attention or contact your doctor immediately: 
      · an allergic reaction (difficulty breathing; closing of the throat; swelling of the lips, tongue, or face; or hives); or 
      · liver damage (yellowing of the skin or eyes, nausea, abdominal pain or discomfort, unusual bleeding or bruising, severe fatigue). 
 •  Other, less serious side effects may be more likely to occur. Continue to take erythromycin and talk to your doctor if you experience 
      · nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, or abdominal pain (take erythromycin with food or milk if you experience any of these side effects); 
      · dizziness, fatigue, or headache; 
      · vaginal yeast infection; 
      · a rash; or 
      · increased sensitivity to sunlight. 
 •  Side effects other than those listed here may also occur. Talk to your doctor about any side effect that seems unusual or that is especially bothersome. 

What other drugs will affect erythromycin? 
 •  Do not take erythromycin if you are taking any of the following medicines: 
      · terfenadine (Seldane, Seldane-D); 
      · astemizole (Hismanal); 
      · cisapride (Propulsid); or 
      · pimozide (Orap). 
 •  Erythromycin may interact with these medicines resulting in dangerous or life-threatening irregular heartbeats. 
 •  Before taking erythromycin, tell your doctor if you are taking 
      · digoxin (Lanoxin); 
      · disopyramide (Norpace); 
      · warfarin (Coumadin); 
      · theophylline (Theo-Dur, Theobid, and others); 
      · midazolam (Versed) or triazolam (Halcion); 
      · ergotamine (Ercaf, Cafergot, Ergostat, Ergomar) or dihydroergotamine (D.H.E. 45, Migranal); 
      · carbamazepine (Tegretol); 
      · phenytoin (Dilantin); 
      · valproic acid (Depakote, Depakene); 
      · tacrolimus (Prograf); 
      · cyclosporine (Sandimmune, Neoral); 
      · lovastatin (Mevacor) or simvastatin (Zocor); 
      · bromocriptine (Parlodel); or 
      · other antibiotics. 
 •  You may not be able to take erythromycin, or you may require a dosage adjustment or special monitoring during treatment if you are taking any of the medicines listed above. 
 •  Drugs other than those listed here may also interact with erythromycin. Talk to your doctor and pharmacist before taking any prescription or over-the-counter medicines, including vitamins, minerals, and herbal products.


----------



## Champ24 (Mar 5, 2005)

Erythromycin would be safe to take with AAS and creatine.  You shouldn't have a problem with mixing those.  Pharmacy school has to come in handy sometimes!!!


----------



## welsh-beast84 (Mar 11, 2005)

cheers guys


----------



## Freejay (Mar 11, 2005)

Champ24 said:
			
		

> Erythromycin would be safe to take with AAS and creatine.  You shouldn't have a problem with mixing those.  Pharmacy school has to come in handy sometimes!!!




If your in Pharm College, then how about possible interactions with AAS and Statins like Lipitor?


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> If your in Pharm College, then how about possible interactions with AAS and Statins like Lipitor?


I'm not in pharm college, but I do know of guys on other boards who use steroids and take statins for cholesterol who are reporting no problems. Statins like any other oral medication can be hard on your liver, so I wouldn't recommend running orals for more than 4 weeks total while taking statins.


----------

